# [Solved] Borked CPU?

## kiss-o-matic

Hey gang:

Been getting those intermittent "internal" errors when emerging things.  My latest attempt was to re-set the CPU which seemed to help.  It went the longest without screwing something up (45 minutes of straight kernel compiling).  Here's the lowdown on the machine:

Motherboard: Intel DQ35JO

CPU: Core 2 Quad

Hard Drive: 3.5" SATA Samsung 1TB (x2)

Optical: Pioneer SATA DVD drive 

Memory: DDR2 2GB (x2)

Case: Micro ATX

No PCI devices...NIC, VGA, audio is all onboard.

Install:

-The two HD's are software raided

-I've done an install following the handbook + software raid guide.

The case, being small, has no external fannage.  Only a vent for the CPU fan (and the power supply fan).

Looking at the temperatures, the CPU is always around 47C.  The MCH seems somewhat high below 60C, and the ICH seems really high (over 90C sometimes).  I've read around and it seems that that isn't too out of the ordinary?  I only read around a bit.

Thusfar, I've run:

reiserfsck on both drives (no problems)

memtest86 for about 6 cycles (5+ hours) with no errors

The only CPU testing I've done is the one where you endlessly compile the kernel.  Record time was, as stated above, 45 minutes until it out put this:

```

  CC      fs/ext2/inode.o

  CC      drivers/char/tty_io.o

  CC      fs/ext2/ioctl.o

  CC      fs/ext2/namei.o

{standard input}: Assembler messages:

{standard input}:0: Warning: end of file not at end of a line; newline inserted

{standard input}:1778: Error: unbalanced parenthesis in operand 2.

gcc: Internal error: Killed (program cc1)

Please submit a full bug report.

See <URL:http://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

make[2]: *** [drivers/char/tty_io.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [drivers/char] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

```

Is there any chance that this isn't a screwed/overheating CPU?  When emerge segfaults it always says OS or hardware related.  

What OS related problem could it be?  What's a good way to narrowing my options down?

I'm thinking of installing a more "out of the box" distro, and seeing if I get the same problems there.  I guess that's one way to go about it, although I must admit I've never run into this issue before.  Guess it's part of the game.Last edited by kiss-o-matic on Wed Apr 09, 2008 1:05 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bunder

check dmesg, those can come from OOM situations...

cheers

----------

## kiss-o-matic

I've got memtest  running now... will let it go 'til morning.

What exactly in dmesg am I looking for?

----------

## kiss-o-matic

Memtest86 has run for about 15 hours with no errors (12 passes).  If it was an overheating CPU wouldn't we see some type of error in Memtest... especially assuming the compile errors I'm getting are segmentation faults?

Figured I should add this stuff.

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 29 Mar 2008 02:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl apache2 automount berkdb canna cdr cjk cli cracklib crypt ctype cups dbus dri dvd dvdnav dvdr dvdread encode esd extrafilters fortran gdbm gkrellm gpm hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog lm_sensors midi mudflap mysql nas ncurses network nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl php pppd python readline reflection samba session spl ssl tcpd threads unicode usb vim vim-pager vim-syntax x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa fbdev"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

/etc/make.conf

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing.  You

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

FEATURES="fixpackages sandbox ccache userpriv usersandbox parallel-fetch"

USE="apache2 automount canna cdr ctype cjk dbus dvd dvdnav dvdr dvdread \

     encode esd extrafilters gkrellm hal lm_sensors mysql nas network nls \

     php samba threads unicode usb vim vim-pager vim-syntax"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="vesa fbdev"

MIRRORS="http://ftp.isu.edu.tw/pub/Linux/Gentoo ftp://ftp.isu.edu.tw/pub/Linux/Gentoo ftp://ftp.kaist.ac.kr/gentoo/"

```

Here's my dmesg output

```

ffff000   (  68 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc03aa000 - 0xc03ca000   ( 128 kB)

      .data : 0xc02f5a72 - 0xc03a63bc   ( 706 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc02f5a72   (2006 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

SLUB: Genslabs=11, HWalign=64, Order=0-1, MinObjects=4, CPUs=1, Nodes=1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4791.42 BogoMIPS (lpj=9582849)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00003940 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001 00000000

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz stepping 0b

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Freeing SMP alternatives: 0k freed

net_namespace: 64 bytes

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI quirk: region 0400-047f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region 0500-053f claimed by ICH6 GPIO

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Using IRQ router PIIX/ICH [8086/2914] at 0000:00:1f.0

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:03.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:1a.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:1a.7

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:1c.4

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:19.0

PCI: setting IRQ 9 as level-triggered

PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:00:03.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:00:1a.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:00:1d.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:00:1f.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:03:00.0

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:1c.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:1d.1

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: e0400000-e04fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.1

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: e0500000-e05fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.2

  IO window: 1000-1fff

  MEM window: e0000000-e00fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.3

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: e0600000-e06fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.4

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: e0700000-e07fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1c.0 (0000 -> 0002)

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:03.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:1a.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:1a.7

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:1c.4

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1c.1 (0000 -> 0002)

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:19.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:00:03.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:00:1a.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:00:1d.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:00:1f.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:03:00.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1c.3 (0000 -> 0002)

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:1c.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:1d.1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1c.4 (0000 -> 0002)

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:1c.4

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:03.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:1a.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:1a.7

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.4 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

Boot video device is 0000:00:02.0

pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

cpqphp: Compaq Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.9.8

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 0.2.0

e1000e: Copyright (c) 1999-2007 Intel Corporation.

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:19.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:19.0 to 64

0000:00:19.0: eth0: (PCI Express:2.5GB/s:Width x1) 00:19:d1:a0:07:a6

0000:00:19.0: eth0: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

0000:00:19.0: eth0: MAC: 5, PHY: 6, PBA No: ffffff-0ff

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 0000:00:1f.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:00:1a.1

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0200 32 slots 6 ports 3 Gbps 0x3f impl RAID mode

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq sntf pm led clo pmp pio slum part 

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

scsi0 : ahci

scsi1 : ahci

scsi2 : ahci

scsi3 : ahci

scsi4 : ahci

scsi5 : ahci

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xe0326000 port 0xe0326100 irq 9

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xe0326000 port 0xe0326180 irq 9

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xe0326000 port 0xe0326200 irq 9

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xe0326000 port 0xe0326280 irq 9

ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xe0326000 port 0xe0326300 irq 9

ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xe0326000 port 0xe0326380 irq 9

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7: SAMSUNG HD103UJ, 1AA01106, max UDMA7

ata1.00: 1953525168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata2: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata2.00: ATA-7: SAMSUNG HD103UJ, 1AA01106, max UDMA7

ata2.00: 1953525168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata5: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata5.00: ATAPI: PIONEER DVD-RW  DVR-215, 1.13, max UDMA/66

ata5.00: configured for UDMA/66

ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HD103UJ  1AA0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 1953525168 512-byte hardware sectors (1000205 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 1953525168 512-byte hardware sectors (1000205 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HD103UJ  1AA0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 1953525168 512-byte hardware sectors (1000205 MB)

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 1953525168 512-byte hardware sectors (1000205 MB)

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

scsi 4:0:0:0: CD-ROM            PIONEER  DVD-RW  DVR-215  1.13 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 40x/40x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

sr 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 5

usbmon: debugfs is not available

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:1a.7

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:03.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:1a.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:1c.4

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1a.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: irq 10, io mem 0xe0326c00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:1d.7

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:1d.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 11, io mem 0xe0326800

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 0000:00:1a.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:00:03.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:00:1d.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:00:1f.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:03:00.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 9, io base 0x000020e0

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 0000:00:1a.1

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:00:1f.2

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 9, io base 0x000020c0

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:1a.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:03.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:1a.7

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:1c.4

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: irq 10, io base 0x000020a0

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:1d.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:1d.7

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 11, io base 0x00002080

usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:1d.1

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:1c.3

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 11, io base 0x00002060

usb usb7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 4-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 0000:00:1d.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:00:03.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:00:1a.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:00:1f.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:03:00.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 8

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 9, io base 0x00002040

usb usb8: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 8-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 8-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 4-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.12.0-ioctl (2007-10-02) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

input: HID 0566:3002 as /class/input/input0

input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [HID 0566:3002] on usb-0000:00:1a.1-1

input: HID 0566:3002 as /class/input/input1

input: USB HID v1.10 Device [HID 0566:3002] on usb-0000:00:1a.1-1

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: Scanned 4 and added 4 devices.

md: autorun ...

md: considering sdb3 ...

md:  adding sdb3 ...

md: sdb1 has different UUID to sdb3

md:  adding sda3 ...

md: sda1 has different UUID to sdb3

md: created md3

md: bind<sda3>

md: bind<sdb3>

md: running: <sdb3><sda3>

raid1: raid set md3 active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

md: considering sdb1 ...

md:  adding sdb1 ...

md:  adding sda1 ...

md: created md1

md: bind<sda1>

md: bind<sdb1>

md: running: <sdb1><sda1>

raid1: raid set md1 active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

md: ... autorun DONE.

ReiserFS: md3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: md3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: md3: journal params: device md3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: md3: checking transaction log (md3)

ReiserFS: md3: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 128k freed

EXT2-fs warning (device md1): ext2_fill_super: mounting ext3 filesystem as ext2

0000:00:19.0: eth0: Unable to allocate MSI interrupt Error: -1

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

0000:00:19.0: eth0: Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX/TX

0000:00:19.0: eth0: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

```

----------

## Matteo Azzali

 *kiss-o-matic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I'd bet high on a flawed file, which may be the result of an hard disk issue, wrong patching or some bad command from the user. I think so because of Warning: end of file not at end of a line; newline inserted, this is an odd error

typical of beginner coders, and is not present in any kernel I ever compiled. It look like one of your files got trunked

or you used some obscure, badly written patch.

I'd say you can proceed in 3 steps:

1) check disk space, some file was trunked because of disk full?

2) delete kernel sources, create a little non-empty textfile on that partition(fill with what you want...),

then redownload, reunpack (care if you patch it) and restart, this would fix for later two.

3) if it does'nt fix, check if the error is still in the same position. If the error changed, it could likely be one of:

--a) fault hard drive (this could as well be for unchanged errors if you didn't created a textfile)

--b) fault cpu (overheating happens at different spots because of ambient conditions,etc.etc.)

if intead the error is exactly the same, likely chanches are:

--c) wrong kernel sources (if it's not vanilla or gentoo, then move to gentoo-sources or vanilla ones)

--d) bad chipset meaning bad unpacking (motherboard bios update can fix, sometimes, keep this as really last chanche)

also of the dmesg output the line

```
EXT2-fs warning (device md1): ext2_fill_super: mounting ext3 filesystem as ext2
```

Lokks the most suspicious, however I have no idea of why this happens and if it's fine so.

----------

## kiss-o-matic

Hi.  Thanks for the input.  I actually broke down and started from scratch.  Getting the same crap from the chroot environment compiling the kernel and emerging stuff.

I will call the shop tomorrow and see if they have a way of checking the CPU.  The case was a cheapy, so I don't mind buying another.  The CPU though, was not.

----------

## Guinpen

Did you check your hard drive(s)?

Start with your raid array. Make sure you're not writing to the partitions (unmount filesystems). You may have to boot a LiveCD for this and assemble the array with:

```
mdadm --assemble /dev/md1 /dev/sda /dev/sdb
```

or something similar. Then:

```
echo check >> /sys/block/md1/md/sync_action

watch -n .1 cat /proc/mdstat
```

You can also check the physical drives (but don't do it at the same time as the RAID check):

```
smartctl -t long /dev/sda
```

...wait...

```
smartctl -a
```

Same for the other drive.

You can also run mprime to test your CPU for breakage. It's not in portage, but it's easy to find.

----------

## kiss-o-matic

Hi

Thanks for the input.  I checked the drives w/ resierfsck, and they seemed fine.  I didn't try anything really intrusive.

I tried a Ubuntu install (w/ installer) w/o RAID, and it froze at different points.  I'm going to spend a bit more money on a fancier case (the one thing I wanted to avoid, as I want something small and quiet) and see if that helps.

----------

## Guinpen

None of the tests I described are intrusive in that they don't modify or endanger your data. I would run them to eliminate the storage subsystem from the list of things that could be causing any problems. A reiserfsck is not thorough enough, because it checks the filesystem, but not the block devices supporting it.

BTW, which reiser version is that? I remember I had many issues with reiser4 back when I tried it, though I've never tried reiserfs. Ever since that and some XFS trouble I've stuck to ext3. Reliability over speed for my precious data, thanks.

----------

## kiss-o-matic

It's reiserfs.  I tried a non-raided ext3 install as well w/ the same results.  Ubuntu won't install off the CD either.  I'm going to run smartctl tonight (last one said I stopped it at 90% ???) but I seriously doubt it's the drives.  Will be sending the CPU back for them to check.  The problem is, their benchmark for a defective CPU is installing Windows.    :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kiss-o-matic

Hmm.... this doesn't look good:

```

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 0

Warning: ATA Specification requires self-test log structure revision number = 1

Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error

# 1  Extended offline    Completed: read failure       80%        82         197750602

```

----------

## jcat

I hate to throw a fly in the ointment, but just because your computer passed a memtest doesn't mean the the memory isn't at fault.  (I've seen dodgy memory pass memtest before).  Don't discount it as a possible suspect yet.

Also, check all your BIOS settings.

I presume you're not over clocking?

...and I presume you used some fresh heat sink paste on the CPU, not the pre-installed pads that you normally get?

Cheers,

jcat

----------

## kiss-o-matic

 *jcat wrote:*   

> I hate to throw a fly in the ointment, but just because your computer passed a memtest doesn't mean the the memory isn't at fault.  (I've seen dodgy memory pass memtest before).  Don't discount it as a possible suspect yet.

 

How far into the memtest?  I get problems compiling every 5-10 minutes tops emerging, but memtest ran through 6 passes (15 hours).  

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Also, check all your BIOS settings.
> 
> 

 

Yeah, checked all those.  Of course I could've missed something but I don't know exactly what.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I presume you're not over clocking?

 

Nope.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...and I presume you used some fresh heat sink paste on the CPU, not the pre-installed pads that you normally get?

 

That I haven't changed.  I assume it's worth one last shot before sending the CPU back.

----------

## jcat

 *kiss-o-matic wrote:*   

>  *jcat wrote:*   
> 
> ...and I presume you used some fresh heat sink paste on the CPU, not the pre-installed pads that you normally get? 
> 
> That I haven't changed.  I assume it's worth one last shot before sending the CPU back.

 

The heat sink pads they come with are always under specified.  It's probably not the reason (temperature doesn't appear too high) , but it's worth trying  :Smile: 

Cheers,

jcat

----------

## mike42

Why assume it's the CPU?

If anything's overheating, it's the 90+C ICH, not the 47C CPU.

The ICH is also what gets stressed when you hit the disk a lot (although compiles use a lot of CPU as well, of course).

Try running with the case top off (just as a test, to see whether more fans are needed)

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I have only ever seen one Intel chip die of overheating. It was a Pentium 133. The dust inside the case was so thick, the heat sink and fan were invisible under it all. You could see the wires leading to the fan...but that's it. When I dusted it off, and pulled the chip, you could see where it had gotten so hot, it started browning the board, and kind of melted the socket to the chip. Needless to say, there was no saving said machine.

Now, unless your heat sink is completely packed with dust, and your fan isn't turning, I can't see that the chip is a problem. Intel has always had superior heat resistance, unlike a certain other chip manufacturer I know. Unless you have really crappy power, your system has been struck by lightning, or you shuffled across a shag-carpeted floor before you touched your CPU, I doubt it's bad. 

When I was in the biz, part failure went as follows: 1) motherboard 2) hard drive 3) optical drives 4) memory 5) loose nut at keyboard 6) CPU. Unless Intel has really slacked on their quality, I'm pretty sure the distribution still sort of runs this way.

Good luck!

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Darius4all

you have a core 2 Quad right ?

then why did you set MAKEOPTS="-j2" ? should be -j5 as it's number of cores +1

try to deal with this one, it's may sometimes get you some troubles.

----------

## jschellhaass

I have recently had a similar problem.  The memory would pass memtest but I was unable to emerge anything.  In order to stress test the CPU you can emerge cpuburn.  I actually found my problem by getting mprime and running the torture test.  It would fail the torture test within one minute.  Swapped out the memory after that and things have been running well.

jeff

----------

## Darius4all

emerge cpuburn when any emerge seems impossible will not be quite easy I think :p

----------

## jcat

 *jschellhaass wrote:*   

> I have recently had a similar problem.  The memory would pass memtest but I was unable to emerge anything.  In order to stress test the CPU you can emerge cpuburn.  I actually found my problem by getting mprime and running the torture test.  It would fail the torture test within one minute.  Swapped out the memory after that and things have been running well.
> 
> jeff

 

I've seen similar with memory, passes memtest but replacing it fixes the issue.  I suppose one possibility is that the voltages or timings aren't set-up correctly (not detected properly by the BIOS).

Cheers,

jcat

----------

## jcat

 *Darius4all wrote:*   

> emerge cpuburn when any emerge seems impossible will not be quite easy I think :p

 

They can emerge the kernel for 45 mins before it breaks, they can probably emerge a small utility   :Wink: 

Cheers,

jcat

----------

## kiss-o-matic

That was once that it ran for 45 minutes.  Most of the time it was 3-5 minutes.  I've sent the CPU/Mobo back to have them checked.  I don't have the ability to swap either of those cheaply.  If they can tell me one or the other was cocked up, great.  If they send it back, I'll try cpuburn.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

 *jcat wrote:*   

>  *Darius4all wrote:*   emerge cpuburn when any emerge seems impossible will not be quite easy I think :p 
> 
> They can emerge the kernel for 45 mins before it breaks, they can probably emerge a small utility  
> 
> Cheers,
> ...

 

You can also use mprime as mentioned above. It is one small executable contained in a really small .tar.gz file. Go to their website, and download the program. It took me two seconds to decompress, and that was with my slowest machine. And let me tell you, the program is a monster!

It allows you to test all the memory in one huge chunk. And I'm not sure the mathematical functions going on, but it puts the laptop under a full load, and this machine about a fifty percent load. When using all the memory, the machine has a tendency to become sluggish as far as response is concerned. When you enter ^C, it takes some time for the computer to read the keyboard entry.

It will definitely show the problem component(s) without a doubt. It can bring my new Core2 Duo to its knees, and it's parts are barely a week old. I'm running it right now. I'm going to run it for a full twenty-four hours just to see how it handles a full load for an extended period of time.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## kiss-o-matic

The shop called and said they were able to pop the mobo & CPU in and install both XP & Vista with no errors.  Guess I'll try swapping the memory.  One thing they mentioned as the boards default behavior for the SATA slots is AHCI, and that it won't be compatible with Linux.  One can select IDE, AHCI, or RAID.  From what I remember, the default was IDE, and Rescue CD would never find the devices unless I switched to AHCI or RAID.  I assume it doesn't need to be RAID if I'm using software raid (not hardware).  Comments?

----------

## pappy_mcfae

There is nothing wrong with AHCI and Gentoo as far as I can tell. My Compaq laptop's SATA interface won't run without it. This computer works just fine with it. I used the 2007.0 install disk, and it found my AHCI SATA adapter right away. If it hadn't, I'd have had to use something else to install it on this machine. 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## jcat

AHCI is indeed supported under Linux, I'm using it now  :Smile: 

Cheers,

jcat

----------

## kiss-o-matic

 *jcat wrote:*   

> AHCI is indeed supported under Linux, I'm using it now 
> 
> 

 

Yeah, I told that guy he was smoking crack.  That shop is actually somewhat resourceful though.  Not like a bunch of Best Buy salesmen.

Wish I had just forked up the $100 and tried new memory before shipping the CPU/Mobo back.  That was a waste of time.  I just emerged 22 or so rather large packages, and no compiler errors, so I'll mark this as solved.  So glad it's over (although I should knock on some wood).Last edited by kiss-o-matic on Wed Apr 09, 2008 1:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## wyvern5

Have you experienced lock-ups at all? If not, I would be dis-inclined to suspect the memory OR the cpu because if either one was faulty, you'd see errors beyond disk i/o related things that your emerge tests expose. If your south bridge is cooking at 90C that's cause for concern, and could be causing I/O issues.

----------

## kiss-o-matic

I've not pounded the processor since switching memory, but I went through a normal install and emerged a few things without problem.  That's a great sign.  The only problem is I bought 1GB sticks accidentally, and it didn't like when I put four in.  I'll try to sort it out later. Got software raid issues at the moment.  Missing something in the kernel I'm sure.

----------

## jcat

Glad to here you got it sorted  :Cool:   As I indicated earlier, memtest doesn't always find problems, it's not an "acid test".

Cheers,

jcat

----------

## hvengel

I had something like this for a while.  Emerges would fail although it was more intermittent than this case.  Memtest would not find errors but the problem was clearly a hardware problem and when running tar it would complain about memory.  XP appeared to run just fine on this hardware.   I replaced the memory and this if anything made it worse.  I was going to pull the CPU and drop another one in it's place to see if that would help and when I pulled it I found a bent pin on the CPU.  Don't know how it happened since the installation had been very normal.  Tried to bend it back but it broke.  I found someone on-line who would repair it for $25 plus shipping (it was out of warranty) and he had it back to me in less than a week and the machine has been working perfectly since that time (over a year ago).

My point is that just because Windows installs and runs does not mean that you don't have a defective CPU or some other hardware problem.  In my case both Windows and Gentoo installed and for the most part ran OK even though the CPU had a bent pin.

----------

